
US student declared dead reportedly 'kidnapped to teach English to Kim Jong-un' - snowy
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/americas/david-sneddon-found-north-korea-english-12-years-byu-kim-jong-un-a7220951.html
======
hkmurakami
Want there something about a previous NK leader kidnapping a South Korean
actor and actress to satisfy his own whims about creating more movies with
them in the lead roles?

This is almost as strange.

~~~
dennmart
I think what you're referring to was a South Korean actress and her ex-husband
filmmaker being abducted back in the '70s. There's a book titled _A Kim Jong-
Il Production: The Extraordinary True Story of a Kidnapped Filmmaker, His Star
Actress, and a Young Dictator 's Rise to Power_ about this story, pretty
fascinating.

------
mkagenius
Why doesn't he just hire people, I am sure lot of people will be willing to do
so.

~~~
dogma1138
How many people will be willing to work for an employer that can have them
executed based on how poorly his morning bowel went?

------
dalke
The word should be "reportedly", not "actually".

~~~
snowy
Point taken. I have updated the title.

